# Another Big Dog Joins The Pack!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_*1,000 Smokin' Posts From Reverie!!!*_

You rock man! Keep the good word coming!
*WOOF! WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go Reverie









Dawn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Way to go Nick!







You are now an official Big Dog, and can come off the porch!
I think you may be the post leader in the Southeast, also.

Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Reverie on hitting the 1000 mark
Way to go you the man









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool...Way to go!! I guess you get a square each time your post double..

for instance is it...one square for 100 posts...2 squares for 200 and 3 quares for 400 ...and so on?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nick, I checked all of the big posters in the Southeast, and looks like Eugene still has you beat at 1300+. So you are #2.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*NICK *









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Way to go Nick 
Someday I will reach that









Willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

woo hoo! you the man!
me n country girl are gonna catch up with ya!right country girl?!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

rev...cool


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> woo hoo! you the man!
> me n country girl are gonna catch up with ya!right country girl?!
> [snapback]128147[/snapback]​


You betcha!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I knew I was getting close but I didn't realise when I actually went over. As for Eugene having more posts, that makes sense. I mean, Eugene actually has something to say while most of my posts are utter nonsense...

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I knew I was getting close but I didn't realise when I actually went over. As for Eugene having more posts, that makes sense. I mean, Eugene actually has something to say while most of my posts are utter nonsense...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]128250[/snapback]​


Yes, but some of your posts are gems of pithy humor!


----------

